# New serenity castle pellet stove



## Irotger (Mar 2, 2015)

I'm new to pellet stoves. Just installed a new serenity pellet stove but flame is very tall and hot but after stove is on for a while the warning light comes on telling me high temperature. How  can I fix this problem. Thank you in advance for the help


----------



## rich2500 (Mar 3, 2015)

since your stove is new I would give Ardisam a call (  800-345-6007 ) their customer support is excellent


----------



## Old Spartan (Mar 3, 2015)

I had the same problem initially with my Serenity .... 

Two things to check ... First ensure that you have no vent leaks at the joints .....

Second ..... At least in my case the default exhaust blower settings were inadequate. After a lot of experimenting I run the following

Stall 1 -- 90
Stall 2 -- 95
Stall 3 -- 100
Stall 4 -- 100
Stall 5 -- 105

I have not had a high limit alarm since although I have operated above above heat setting 3 only once all winter and that was to overcome poor quality pellets.


----------



## Irotger (Mar 4, 2015)

Thank you both for the help. I called customer service today. They advised me to adjust the airflow gate and also the blower and exhaust voltage. So far so good.


----------



## Irotger (Mar 5, 2015)

Thank you all


----------



## Irotger (Mar 5, 2015)

Another question. Is it possible to run the stove with the air damper almost completely closed. I did it today for a few hours and it went well. Glass kept clean and less sparks form fire pot. Just want to make sure I will not damage anything this way.


----------



## rich2500 (Mar 6, 2015)

absolutely,  mine is 3/4 of the way closed and I haven't adjusted it all winter, Like chickenman says the further you can run that damper closed but yet keep a nice bright yellow crisp flame the less heat your gonna let out your exhaust


----------



## Old Spartan (Mar 6, 2015)

Mine is about 1/3 open -- 

rich2500 what are your exhaust stalls set at.


----------



## rich2500 (Mar 6, 2015)

Old Spartan said:


> Mine is about 1/3 open --
> 
> rich2500 what are your exhaust stalls set at.



Mine are all still factory set at the lowest stall.my stove never comes off heat level 1(it blows us out of the house above 1 ) and I run in manual mode


----------



## nmarach (Mar 6, 2015)

Irotger said:


> I'm new to pellet stoves. Just installed a new serenity pellet stove but flame is very tall and hot but after stove is on for a while the warning light comes on telling me high temperature. How  can I fix this problem. Thank you in advance for the help







Irotger,

I have lurked on this forum for a while and figured I could help. I'm an engineer at Ardisam (photo for proof) I actually work in the lawn and garden department so I'm no expert with the stoves, but I showed this thread to our service department guys and here is what they had to say.

"I don’t have time to sign up today, please post this with my name, thanks (Pete Blaser). Blower voltage should be Stall 1=95V, Stall 2=100V, Stall 3=105V, Stall 4=110V, Stall 5=115V

If there is an over temp issue raise each stall 5 volts so both Stall 4 and Stal 5 are at 115V, this resolves most over temp issues"

I hope this is helpful. When Pete signs up I'll point him to this thread too.


----------



## rich2500 (Mar 6, 2015)

That would be great if Pete would join us here. Shows the pride taken in your product.Thanks for posting on his behalf


----------



## GT_Sharp (Mar 6, 2015)

Sure glad I joined this forum! Very Thankful for all the great info on the Castle Serenity. If all goes well, should be firing up mine (on order) in 11 or 12 days .


----------



## Lake Girl (Mar 7, 2015)

nmarach said:


> I have lurked on this forum for a while and figured I could help. I'm an engineer at Ardisam (photo for proof) I actually work in the lawn and garden department so I'm no expert with the stoves, but I showed this thread to our service department guys and here is what they had to say.



Thanks for helping out on this nmarach ... always nice to have service techs on the forum.


----------



## rich2500 (Mar 7, 2015)

GT_Sharp said:


> Sure glad I joined this forum! Very Thankful for all the great info on the Castle Serenity. If all goes well, should be firing up mine (on order) in 11 or 12 days .


we like pics here so if you can post some after your install.


----------



## Old Spartan (Mar 7, 2015)

I talked with Pete when I first installed my stove.

VERY helpful with great product knowledge.


----------



## rich2500 (Mar 7, 2015)

Yup spoke with Pete before I even bought my stove and he impressed me enough to make the purchase.lf we would have Pete checking in here I have a feeling we would see several more Serenity owners.


----------



## GT_Sharp (Mar 7, 2015)

rich2500 said:


> we like pics here so if you can post some after your install.


Will do! Will be starting a thread to some what document the install journey. Not that it will be what anyone is supposed to do but rather that it will be of some help to others in some form or other


----------



## 3650 (Mar 7, 2015)

Ive talked to Pete several times and he is very helpful.  I imagine he probably spends a lot of time fielding calls.  Probably not much time for a forum.


----------



## Irotger (Mar 8, 2015)

I also had the pleasure of speaking to Pete. Very helpful and has a lot of knowledge on the serenity stove. Hope he has time to join the forum.


----------



## Irotger (Mar 9, 2015)

when using temp mode I set the temp at 75 degrees. I notice that the temp on the left side of screen rises to 80 or more. I do notice that the stove lowers itself to the lowest setting as it should. Is this normal. 
Thank you all


----------



## rich2500 (Mar 9, 2015)

with the temp probe being mounted right on the back of the stove I notice about a 6 deg. temp. difference, so I would either compensate for the temp. difference with the set temp. or extend the probe away from the back of the stove.


----------



## Irotger (Mar 15, 2015)

First of all thank you all once more for the help. Another question. How high or low should the flame be on the stove?


----------



## Irotger (Mar 16, 2015)

At the lowest setting my flame reaches the top of the stove. Even if I close the damper it still is high.


----------



## 3650 (Mar 16, 2015)

You could test it and see if its burning more then it should. Empty the pellet hopper, put exactly 40 lbs in it, note the time you start your burn. Run it on high and note the time it empties the hopper. Divide. That will tell you how many lbs per hour it is actually burning. You can verify if its more then its supposed to be with the manual. It's going to get hot in there though...lol. It was like 95 in my sisters house when I tested hers.


----------



## rich2500 (Mar 16, 2015)

On low my flame is about 4" above the top of the burnpot.


----------



## Irotger (Mar 16, 2015)

I will let the hopper empty out, refill it and time it. If you guys see the pic of my stove, look at the flame. That is the size of flame I'm getting at my lowest setting and also with damper closed al the way. I'm not complaining about the heat but just want to make sure everything is working as it should.


----------



## Irotger (Mar 17, 2015)

How do you slow down the feeding rate on a serenity castle stove if anyone know out there. If this can be done. No word on the stoves manual. Thank you


----------



## GT_Sharp (Mar 17, 2015)

Yeah, I read in several places in the manual that the feed rate can not be adjusted. It appears, to me anyways, that the pellets feed a little more on the higher settings and a little less on the lower settings which apparently is predetermined. What is your draft (intake) set at?


----------



## Irotger (Mar 17, 2015)

My airflow gate is almost completely closed. It might be 1/4"or less open


----------



## GT_Sharp (Mar 17, 2015)

Have you tried it half open for any period of time and if so, was it less desirable?


----------



## Irotger (Mar 17, 2015)

The more I open it the bigger it gets. It fluctuates from small to big were it reaches the top is stove.


----------



## Irotger (Mar 17, 2015)

Top of stove. Sorry


----------



## rich2500 (Mar 18, 2015)

yeah there is no feed adjustment on the stove other then the presets on the heat levels, Give Ardisam a call maybe a reset is all that is needed.


----------



## bobby d (Mar 21, 2015)

Greetings all!

After many visits to this forum I've decided that it's time to join. 3 winters in my first house and I have learned that having a electric furnace in a 1908 house is no fun. I started researching pellets stoves I always found this forum  to be the best place for info and after debating what to get I'm going with the serenity. 

My house is about 1000 sq ft and from what I have read, even in the lowest setting it's puts off really good heat so I'll probably run on low most of the time. About how long should I expect a 40 lb bag last? 

Look forward to contribute more once I get my stove!


----------



## GT_Sharp (Mar 21, 2015)

Welcome to the forum bobby d. Just hooked up a Serenity myself earlier this week. I really like it so far. I just now let mine burn all night last night so as to have a warm shop for today. I set it on 'manual-1' (low) for 12 hours and used about a half a bag so I'm guessing a bag a day on low. There is 2 or 3 on here with a lot more time spent with the Serenity than myself and should be able to give you a better estimate. Enjoy your new pellet stove


----------



## GT_Sharp (Mar 21, 2015)

chickenman said:


> I am happy you are going well Mr.Sharp.  The point for Bobby is that your stove is in a shop, not a small house.  2 entirely different animals.


And the other point being; when writing my response, I had no idea of yours .


----------



## rich2500 (Mar 22, 2015)

bobby d said:


> Greetings all!
> 
> After many visits to this forum I've decided that it's time to join. 3 winters in my first house and I have learned that having a electric furnace in a 1908 house is no fun. I started researching pellets stoves I always found this forum  to be the best place for info and after debating what to get I'm going with the serenity.
> 
> ...



on heat setting 1 I average around 18 hrs. on a bag this is with my draft gate 3/4 closed and all other settings at factory defaults.


----------



## Irotger (Mar 22, 2015)

Has anyone tried penington oak pellets sold at Walmart. White bag with large flame on bottom half of bag. Thanks


----------



## Old Spartan (Mar 22, 2015)

Irotger said:


> Has anyone tried penington oak pellets sold at Walmart. White bag with large flame on bottom half of bag. Thanks



They are not the best I have used BUT they certainly kept us warm. Bought 1/2 ton of them as a safe haven because Wally World was the only place close that had pellets at one point last month.


----------



## Irotger (Mar 22, 2015)

Thank you. Just found out that my local HD has tons of stove chow. I read some good reviews on them. Any comments anyone.


----------



## velvetfoot (Mar 22, 2015)

I'm really sorry, but I can't help myself posting this:


----------



## rich2500 (Mar 23, 2015)

Irotger said:


> Thank you. Just found out that my local HD has tons of stove chow. I read some good reviews on them. Any comments anyone.



not the best there is but definately  better then the penningtons


----------



## Old Spartan (Mar 23, 2015)

Burned both this year -- No noticeable difference in my Serenity ... BUT

I adjust my combustion air to the pellet I am using.

The only two brands that adjustment did not make a significant difference in "burn quality" were Currans (dirty regardless of air) and the one owned by the Kraft Conglomerate. Those two were low temp and ashy regardless of manipulation. Even these however kept the house toasty, just required an extra cleaning each week.

I just put a ton of Pennington toward next year because the price was right, at least for this area.


----------



## rich2500 (Mar 23, 2015)

I honestly haven't burned any Pennington's this year and only a few bags of chow.The stove chow this year was not as good as last year.So far I have not found any pellet that I had to change any  settings to get a good burn.I have burned Greenways, Green Team, TSC brand in red bag,Stove Chow, Fire side ultras, American wood pellets,Nations Choice,Pennington's and probably a few I can't remember.


----------



## Old Spartan (Mar 23, 2015)

rich2500 said:


> I honestly haven't burned any Pennington's this year and only a few bags of chow.The stove chow this year was not as good as last year.So far I have not found any pellet that I had to change any  settings to get a good burn.I have burned Greenways, Green Team, TSC brand in red bag,Stove Chow, Fire side ultras, American wood pellets,Nations Choice,Pennington's and probably a few I can't remember.



I am fussy on the fire .... and in honesty I like to tinker a bit. Sometimes a bit to much.

I have found that by making some small adjustment in the combustion air and or air slide I can reduce the amount of ash.

The Serenity will chomp down any pellet I have burned this year, (my first), without complaint, (except one anyway), without adjustment. It just burns better with an adjustment.


----------



## Irotger (Mar 27, 2015)

Good morning all. What would make the stove at starting point almost fill up the fire pot and create a big cloud of smoke. Then after that pellets burn correctly and stove operates fine. At the end of the day the fire pot is free of ash and clunks. Meaning that the fuel is burning perfect, at least I think


----------



## Old Spartan (Mar 27, 2015)

Based on my experience this is a normal start up


----------



## rich2500 (Mar 27, 2015)

Like Spartan said its normal


----------



## Irotger (Mar 27, 2015)

Thank you. Just wondering cause when it lights up my neighbors might think my house is on fire.   " lots of smoke"


----------



## Irotger (Mar 31, 2015)

Any new review on Greene team platinum pellets?  Thanks


----------



## Old Spartan (Mar 31, 2015)

I am unimpressed with them. Moderate heat. 300 a ton locally and for that price they are not in my top tier.


----------



## Irotger (Mar 31, 2015)

$250.00 per ton at my local lowes.


----------



## nvanzile (Sep 3, 2015)

Has anyone in this thread figued out how to slow down the auger speed below the factory's lowest setting? I have a small house and do not need to be going through a bag and a half a day of pellet.  Any thoughts?


----------



## begreen (Sep 3, 2015)

That doesn't sound right. A bag and a half per day on low setting is too much. We would go through 1 bag a day on medium with the 1220i. Never even tried low, but I would expect it to be half of what your stove is burning through.


----------



## rich2500 (Sep 3, 2015)

A bag and half a day is about right as I get 16 - 18 hours  on a bag . I have not tried turning the auger speed down to slow the feed but I think it would be easier to make a plate to partially block the pellets being taken in by the auger, several stove brands have a feed adjustment gate in the hopper.


----------



## nvanzile (Sep 4, 2015)

That was one idea I was thining of, a physical gate to slow down the pellet feed. I'll have to do some testing.


----------



## NC Kid (Jan 28, 2016)

Irotger said:


> Thank you both for the help. I called customer service today. They advised me to adjust the airflow gate and also the blower and exhaust voltage. So far so good.


Wherenexactly ois it located? I need a picture or something/


----------



## Deezl Smoke (Jan 28, 2016)

NC Kid said:


> Wherenexactly ois it located? I need a picture or something/



 The gate is adjusted by taking the right side panel off and a phillips screwdriver to loosen the gate holding screw. To see where the gate is located, when the stove is off and cool, remove your burn pot and you can see what should still be a silver colored metal gate half closing a round hole. That is the combustion air gate.
 The exhaust fan voltage is adjusted in the control panel. These are covered in the operators manual. If you do not have one, you can download one at the castle stove site. Once you have the manual, see if you can figure it out. If not, come back and ask for more details.


----------



## rich2500 (Jan 29, 2016)

Here is a photo of it, the silver piece that the rod is connected too is the airgate, yours won't have that rod just the slide gate


----------



## Fly By Night (Jan 30, 2016)

I have a Serenity question for those that have one of these stoves.  When the demand is on for heat on cold nights, as the pellets drop into the burn pot quite a bit of sparking occurs.  Many of these sparks are coming out my straight out the wall piping system.  It appears to be more of a design issue with the ash pan not deflecting the sparks IMO.  It's bad enough so the neighbors have called concerned when it's running on high at night.  We have tried all kinds of air adjustments which help some, but still not good enough.  Is my only solution to put a different piping system in, i.e. a snorkel on outside of home to eliminate sparks vs the straight through existing?  Thanks for any help.


----------



## Deezl Smoke (Jan 30, 2016)

Fly By Night said:


> I have a Serenity question for those that have one of these stoves.  When the demand is on for heat on cold nights, as the pellets drop into the burn pot quite a bit of sparking occurs.  Many of these sparks are coming out my straight out the wall piping system.  It appears to be more of a design issue with the ash pan not deflecting the sparks IMO.  It's bad enough so the neighbors have called concerned when it's running on high at night.  We have tried all kinds of air adjustments which help some, but still not good enough.  Is my only solution to put a different piping system in, i.e. a snorkel on outside of home to eliminate sparks vs the straight through existing?  Thanks for any help.



 I think I know the issue you are concerned about. Yes, it is in the design of the electronics. At startup, the combustion fan is on high until the circulation fan is called up to run. I dont know why they programmed it that way, but likely a cost cutting measure to keep the price point as low as they do. 

 I position the ash pan to the left as you face the stove. The ash pan has some tolerance to it's positioning, and if not slid over to the left a bit, there is a gap between the drop down flap and the ash pan. The sparks can then get right down to the exhaust directly and exit the short piping you have. 

 The amount of sparks is somewhat, but not greatly, caused by the pellet quality. Some pellets seem to spark more than others when they are burning and new pellets enter the pot. 

 I cant tell you what to do as I am not any sort of expert or licensed consultant. However, if it were my stove, (i have 2 of them) I would consider improvising a deflector of some kind on the left side of the ash pan, that does NOT impede the flow of ash or sparks, but does deflect the glowing spark to hit the side wall or direct it to hit the stove floor before it enters the exhaust opening. As it is, the spark can pass around the ash pan and before it stops glowing, enter the exhaust outlet, without making much contact at all with the surrounding metal surfaces. If the spark comes against a few more obsticles, it may give it that extra 2 seconds of time to burn out before entering the exhaust opening. 
 That's just my opinion, nothing more.


----------



## rich2500 (Jan 30, 2016)

Fly By Night said:


> I have a Serenity question for those that have one of these stoves.  When the demand is on for heat on cold nights, as the pellets drop into the burn pot quite a bit of sparking occurs.  Many of these sparks are coming out my straight out the wall piping system.  It appears to be more of a design issue with the ash pan not deflecting the sparks IMO.  It's bad enough so the neighbors have called concerned when it's running on high at night.  We have tried all kinds of air adjustments which help some, but still not good enough.  Is my only solution to put a different piping system in, i.e. a snorkel on outside of home to eliminate sparks vs the straight through existing?  Thanks for any help.


What air adjustments have you tried,airgate,blower voltage.sounds like your  still getting too much air


----------



## Marina1327 (Jan 30, 2016)

Fly By Night said:


> I have a Serenity question for those that have one of these stoves.  When the demand is on for heat on cold nights, as the pellets drop into the burn pot quite a bit of sparking occurs.  Many of these sparks are coming out my straight out the wall piping system.  It appears to be more of a design issue with the ash pan not deflecting the sparks IMO.  It's bad enough so the neighbors have called concerned when it's running on high at night.  We have tried all kinds of air adjustments which help some, but still not good enough.  Is my only solution to put a different piping system in, i.e. a snorkel on outside of home to eliminate sparks vs the straight through existing?  Thanks for any help.



I have the same issue...the fire marshall came for a visit because the neighbors called "concerned".   I closed the damper to probably a little more than half way closed and that has helped some.  It is the ash pan that sits off a little cock eyed that allows the sparks to bounce right behind the deflector and out the vent.  I have sat and watched them just blip blip blip right behind the deflector.  I have tried making sure the ash pan is tight against the left side of the stove, but it still does it....I have a 7 foot stove pipe inside and then out through my existing chimney with it terminating "snorkle" and I have the issue.   It only does it when its on 4 or 5.....3 or below I don't see the issue.  I also noticed if the stove is in need of cleaning it does it as well....I am pretty fanatical about cleaning...probably every 2 days.


----------



## Marina1327 (Jan 30, 2016)

Deezl Smoke said:


> I think I know the issue you are concerned about. Yes, it is in the design of the electronics. At startup, the combustion fan is on high until the circulation fan is called up to run. I dont know why they programmed it that way, but likely a cost cutting measure to keep the price point as low as they do.
> 
> I position the ash pan to the left as you face the stove. The ash pan has some tolerance to it's positioning, and if not slid over to the left a bit, there is a gap between the drop down flap and the ash pan. The sparks can then get right down to the exhaust directly and exit the short piping you have.
> 
> ...




I was actually thinking about putting in some sort of deflector over the deflector so it can do a better job at deflecting...

So I am with you on this....just have to figure out what I can use in there...


----------



## Fly By Night (Feb 1, 2016)

rich2500 said:


> What air adjustments have you tried,airgate,blower voltage.sounds like your  still getting too much air


Air gate is nearly closed now, have not made any changes from factory settings on blower.  Should that be tried next?  If that doesn't work, I guess the next step is to try and manufacture another deflector of some sort like others have suggested.


----------



## rich2500 (Feb 1, 2016)

I would open the airgate a bit then adjust the blower down a setting at a time keeping watch for a good flame and try that.


----------



## Marina1327 (Feb 1, 2016)

Fly By Night said:


> Air gate is nearly closed now, have not made any changes from factory settings on blower.  Should that be tried next?  If that doesn't work, I guess the next step is to try and manufacture another deflector of some sort like others have suggested.



I played with the deflector yesterday...and you can move it around so it does a better job...it fought me some but I finally got it to stay up against the back of the firebox...maybe try that as well?


----------



## Fly By Night (Feb 8, 2016)

Any more ideas to the sparking issue?  Didn't know if a high heat tape in there as a deflector might be worth trying?  I know welding some pieces on would be the ultimate solution but don't want to do this until I can experiment with how much tape and where as a guide?  We are expecting some cold temps by weekend and fan will be running high, thus sparking out the pipe.  Would like to improve this...


----------



## rich2500 (Feb 13, 2016)

If you find a pic of a Serenity when it first came out you would see it had vermiculite panels inside which would have filled that void between the deflectors and the back wall of the stove, why they done away with the panels I don't understand because that would also relieve the back panel of some heat and reflect more heat out the front of the stove.


----------



## rich2500 (Feb 13, 2016)

OK found my original brochure showing the  panels inside


----------



## rich2500 (Feb 13, 2016)

Here are the panels listed but I'm not sure if they are available
http://www.eastcoasthearth.com/collections/ardisam-pellet-stove-parts


----------



## Deezl Smoke (Feb 14, 2016)

Fly By Night said:


> Any more ideas to the sparking issue?  Didn't know if a high heat tape in there as a deflector might be worth trying?  I know welding some pieces on would be the ultimate solution but don't want to do this until I can experiment with how much tape and where as a guide?  We are expecting some cold temps by weekend and fan will be running high, thus sparking out the pipe.  Would like to improve this...



 Open the air gate and slow the exhaust fan. You just have to be pulling lit pellets out of the burn pot with too much air velocity. Try slowing the velocity ad increasing the volume.


----------



## rich2500 (Feb 15, 2016)

emailed Don at eastcoast and he does have the panels, also emailed Ardisam to find out why the Serenity no longer comes with the panels inside


----------



## rich2500 (Feb 16, 2016)

Here is the response I got as to why the panels  no longer come in the stoves.


I believe the reason is they are no longer needed as a heat shield and were actually more of a nuisance


----------



## bags (Feb 16, 2016)

The panels are or were probably brittle and fragile and damaged taking them out for cleaning possibly so they likely did away with that issue only to create another one with leaving some quick and dirty welds exposed and prone to popping. The Aussie guy said the stoves he sells all have the panels and wouldn't sell them without them.

There was a local guy that had a Serenity for sale here on CL and I wanted to see one in real life but it was sold before I could look at it or have a shot at buying it. Now I am on the fence about one but it would likely be the ideal smaller BTU stove I would want and would fit the bill perfectly. Clearance issues, size, output, price, and all. DANG!


----------



## Lake Girl (Feb 17, 2016)

bags said:


> Now I am on the fence about one but it would likely be the ideal smaller BTU stove I would want


Two Harmans aren't enough??


----------



## Lake Girl (Feb 17, 2016)

bags said:


> Now I am on the fence about one but it would likely be the ideal smaller BTU stove I would want


Two Harmans aren't enough??


----------



## rich2500 (Feb 18, 2016)

weld issue has been addressed on the newer stoves and with the incredible customer service from Ardisam I would absolutely consider the Serenity


----------



## bags (Feb 18, 2016)

> Lake Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Two Harmans aren't enough??


They heat what they are intended for well. The P68 does the two levels and main core (2,350 SQ FT) of my house that we mainly use very well. The PC45 is in a large 14 ft. high ceiling 1,200 SQ FT open room. Big family room that I added in 2005 and also covers a corridor and area off of that. I want a smaller stove for another area that is not used a lot and / or an additional supplemental heat source. 

Overall I am over 4,000 SQ FT here and not happy about that. Keep in mind I have two middle school aged teens and a 5th grader here bouncing around so we needed some space. I am a design build contractor and my office and shop is here also so it was cheap and easy for me to get carried away and that I did. One plus is I was able to get out of a leased shop by the Greater Cincinnati Airport which wasn't cheap. It is nice to have a bunch of space but sucks maintaining and heating and cooling it but I am all in one spot. Wife and I are definitely going to down size as soon as she retires in 7-8 years and the kids have flown the coup. 

I also have a shop, barn, garages, and other buildings here that I also heat at times. I am getting tired of taking care of it all. Just a lot to do and never a break from keeping up. Sucks at times. In the winter we sort of hunker down to the main core of the house and primarily heat that but at times will heat all of it. Wife's family is from out of town so they will come and stay too here and there. 

So with the P68 and PC45 I do roughly 3,600 SQ FT plus if I open up the area that ties in another one. The next place I build is going to be a single floor, open and simple. Much smaller too. This place is open but can be compartmentalized and areas closed off. Many times we don't even run the 45 in the addition. We sort of change living arrangements with the seasons except the bedrooms which are in the main core. 

Now you know why I am always looking for additional "heating thingys" and playing around with options. The Woodmaster 5500 does the entire place but I am suffering from wood processing trauma and needed a break. Looking to stay semi-retired from the wood too but at the same time looking at new options there as well. I like being covered coming and going. 

I may relocate the 45 and replace it with a Serenity or a like smaller BTU stove and use the 45 on the opposite end of the compound here.


----------



## dooleyj67 (Sep 30, 2017)

*Castle serenity pellet stove feed rate "kind of" figured out. Max heat on low settings.*​
Set stove to *manual*.
Set to *lowest setting* - 1 "first bar" (lowers fed rate)
Set *blower voltage*- Stall 1 to *100/105*.
Set *exhaust voltage*  - stall 1 to *90*.
Air intake at half.
Stall 1 because we are on low that is stall 1. 

Burning GREEN TEAM PLATINUM. Review ****
Better than the cheaper pellets. 1 dollar more a bag at Lowes but worth it. GTP-$6.29 / store brand $5.19 

With these settings the serenity stove burns very low, and minimal dirty glass! Max Heat for low. 
Uses less pellets and works good for me. I would recommend this for fall weather when it gets colder I will update post with new settings then. 
Hope this helps


----------



## Talegas (Sep 30, 2017)

Irotger said:


> Any new review on Greene team platinum pellets?  Thanks



I used several bags last year in my own Serenity. Keep in mind i am also a newbie on this pellet related matters, but my conclusion is that greene team are not that good. My Serenity liked Blackstone much better, and at the end of the season i ended up testing Logik-E and Lignetics.. Logik were the better of all (price wise, heat wise and amount of ash produced)...all of those were hardwood. I'll be trying some Logik-E softwoods this year but i tend to keep an eye on price tags as the whole reason i did this pellet stove installation was to avoid paying too much in heating costs (electrical set up here at my place).


Good luck, and welcome to the Serenity gang


----------



## Rock6 (Nov 1, 2017)

dooleyj67 said:


> *Castle serenity pellet stove feed rate "kind of" figured out. Max heat on low settings.*​
> Set stove to *manual*.
> Set to *lowest setting* - 1 "first bar" (lowers fed rate)
> Set *blower voltage*- Stall 1 to *100/105*.
> ...


----------



## AirborneTrooper (Nov 30, 2020)

I'm sorry to raise an old thread from the dead but didn't see anything newer to comment on. I just bought my Serenity maybe a month ago and have used it a few times. I am new to pellet stoves and wondering if it's normal for the flame to be really high when first starting and then go down maybe a few inches above the pot? Seems to go on a cycle where the flame will dip down below the pot and eventually above and then high again. It has never overheated or thrown any faults but I worry when it really begins to get cold here in upstate NY and I need to use stall 2 or 3, it'll overheat. 

I have only ever ran it in manual mode stall 1. I did however change my voltages based on some posts I've found here. 

Blower Voltage: 95, 100, 105, 110, and 115v. Exhaust Voltage: 90, 95, 100, 100, 105v. Air intake is set at half from factory.


----------



## Washed-Up (Nov 30, 2020)

Totally normal.


----------



## Bencolawebs (Oct 19, 2022)

AirborneTrooper said:


> I'm sorry to raise an old thread from the dead but didn't see anything newer to comment on. I just bought my Serenity maybe a month ago and have used it a few times. I am new to pellet stoves and wondering if it's normal for the flame to be really high when first starting and then go down maybe a few inches above the pot? Seems to go on a cycle where the flame will dip down below the pot and eventually above and then high again. It has never overheated or thrown any faults but I worry when it really begins to get cold here in upstate NY and I need to use stall 2 or 3, it'll overheat.
> 
> I have only ever ran it in manual mode stall 1. I did however change my voltages based on some posts I've found here.
> 
> Blower Voltage: 95, 100, 105, 110, and 115v. Exhaust Voltage: 90, 95, 100, 100, 105v. Air intake is set at half from factory.


Has anything changed, or do you find this is the normal behavior of the flame? Just installed mine and it behaves the same way..
Thanks


----------



## johneh (Oct 19, 2022)

Normal: auger cycle on low dumps pellets burns high 
auger off pellets burn down. the auger comes on dumps pellets 
cycle starts again. Normal with stove set on low


----------



## Bencolawebs (Oct 19, 2022)

johneh said:


> Normal: auger cycle on low dumps pellets burns high
> auger off pellets burn down. the auger comes on dumps pellets
> cycle starts again. Normal with stove set on low


Thanks. What do you burn? I bought 2 ton of TSC I have nothing to compare them to as this is my first PS. I hear that soot buildup is typical as well? What is your experience with soot on the window?


----------



## johneh (Oct 19, 2022)

I only burn a hardwood called Cubix 
Made in Quebec Canada  From the waist and cutoffs of a flooring company 
Tried others but go back to Cubix very hot very clean burning 
Soot on the glass: some pellets dirty the glass very fast others 
at a much slower rate. I also find the glass gets dirty faster on a low burn 
and stays cleaner for a longer time on a hot burn
Clean the glass on my Enviro about once a week in the very cold weather 
and about every 3 days in the shoulder seasons


----------



## Bencolawebs (Oct 20, 2022)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## masterofsense666 (Oct 28, 2022)

3 seasons with Serenity, all factory settings. Ran on setting 1 or 2 manual all the time, always started and ran like forever.


----------

